# D5000 vs new D3100



## Raian-san

Okay guys I try to search everywhere but there's not much review or debate between the two camera. I just bought the D5000 a few days ago and I have a few days to return it. I just came across the news of the D3100 coming out soon. I just want honest opinion what I should do, keep the D5000 or return it and wait for the 3100. I plan to do some video shooting on the camera and the 1080P and auto focus would be great for me but I also want to take great photo. I plan on getting a really good HD camcorder later on but I'm a college student that spent a lot on other stuff and personal life. What is your opinion? Please help because I only have a few days left. any advice is appreciated.


----------



## shaunly

Raian-san said:


> Okay guys I try to search everywhere but there's not much review or debate between the two camera. I just bought the D5000 a few days ago and I have a few days to return it. I just came across the news of the D3100 coming out soon. I just want honest opinion what I should do, keep the D5000 or return it and wait for the 3100. I plan to do some video shooting on the camera and the 1080P and auto focus would be great for me but I also want to take great photo. I plan on getting a really good HD camcorder later on but I'm a college student that spent a lot on other stuff and personal life. What is your opinion? Please help because I only have a few days left.



There's no review because the camera was literally just announced few days ago. But from the look of the specs, you're better off returning the D5000. Video on the D5000/D90 is pretty sad. So if you're planning to shot video, that alone is a reason to switch.


----------



## edouble

Video quality will definitely be better with the D3100. The D3100 will also shoot at a higher ISO which I am hoping will be a cleaner image than the D5000's.


----------



## NateS

edouble said:


> Video quality will definitely be better with the D3100. The D3100 will also shoot at a higher ISO which I am hoping will be a cleaner image than the D5000's.



Higher iso...no it won't.  3200 is as high as they both go...Hi1 and Hi2 are not true iso...fake computer simulated, unusable iso.

I would probably return and wait for reviews (a month or so) before getting the D3100.  I'm sure it will be better knowing Nikon, but I'd rather wait and see...you never know, it could be a dog in real life and only better on paper.


----------



## edouble

No matter if it is CPU enhanced or actual ISO sensitivity of a sensor ISO12800 is still greater than ISO6400 in my book.


----------



## PhotoSteve

It sounds like the d3100 is a better choice. Not only does it shoot in full HD (1080p), it also has continuous AF in video. Since video seems to be important to you, this is an equally important feature.

More important to me, though, is the increased resolution. *D5000 has 10.2 megapixels*, while the new *D3100 has 14.2 MP*. That's a huge increase in photo clarity and this is crucial if you plan to use Photoshop to crop images at all.

Lastly, they say the D3100 will come in a package with 2 VR lenses - the 18-55 (f 3.5-5.6) and a 55-200 (f 4.5-5.6).

Here's what I would do...wait a few months if you can. The big department stores and electronic big boxes will likely start selling the kit with the two lenses hopefully with a bit of competitive pricing (then again, Christmas is around the corner). But this cooling off time will also allow you to read the reviews that will come out.


----------



## NateS

edouble said:


> No matter if it is CPU enhanced or actual ISO sensitivity of a sensor ISO12800 is still greater than ISO6400 in my book.



Can't argue with your opinion, but reality is that you will never use 12800....it is a long run with Nikon's that the highest "fake" iso setting is so grainy it is unusable...merely a marketing ploy.  6400 will probably be useless on both cameras for 95% of the shots, but if you are all after what the camera claims it can do over what it can actually perform well, more power to ya.


----------



## NateS

PhotoSteve said:


> It sounds like the d3100 is a better choice. Not only does it shoot in full HD (1080p), it also has continuous AF in video. Since video seems to be important to you, this is an equally important feature.
> 
> More important to me, though, is the increased resolution. *D5000 has 10.2 megapixels*, while the new *D3100 has 14.2 MP*. That's a huge increase in photo clarity and this is crucial if you plan to use Photoshop to crop images at all.
> 
> Lastly, they say the D3100 will come in a package with 2 VR lenses - the 18-55 (f 3.5-5.6) and a 55-200 (f 4.5-5.6).
> 
> Here's what I would do...wait a few months if you can. The big department stores and electronic big boxes will likely start selling the kit with the two lenses hopefully with a bit of competitive pricing (then again, Christmas is around the corner). But this cooling off time will also allow you to read the reviews that will come out.



D5000 has 12.3mp not 10.2.  Not so big a jump from 12.3 to 14.2.  D5000 could be purchased in the package with those two lenses as well.

I'm not arguing that the D3100 looks like a great improvement over the D3000 (not as much on the D5000 though still an improvement on paper).....I'm just saying it will be nice to see how it works in the real world.

On paper, the Canon 50d blew away the 40d.....in the real world, most users wish they had stuck wtih the 40d though as the increases on paper resulted in poorer performance in reality.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx

PhotoSteve said:


> More important to me, though, is the increased resolution. *D5000 has 10.2 megapixels*, while the new *D3100 has 14.2 MP*. That's a huge increase in photo clarity and this is crucial if you plan to use Photoshop to crop images at all.


 
That's not true- the D5000 is 12.3 megapixels.

IMO, the increase in resolution is not that great from 12 to 14 for the average shooter. If you're trying to be a pro, maybe. But then you should be looking at the pro bodies that are doing 18+ MP.

It comes down to what you need your camera for... the OP suggested video is important, so that may be his deciding factor. But then again- what kind of video?

I just got my D5000 and the video is great for me? Why? My other hobby is golf- camera is great at taking swing videos, from a tripod with a fixed manual focus for a video that lasts 3 seconds- perfect! The average video shooter will want more than the D5000's video features offer, though.

As far as a still camera, let's not forget that this is not the D5100 it is the D3100- there is a reason they decided to put the new camera into that line of models- because it is more like the D3000 than the D5000.

You still have to look at the cameras other features, menus, and capabilities. I get the impression (obviously without actually having seen or used a D3100) that it is more entry level than the D5000 is (which is also entry level)- if that makes any sense.

As these cameras cross more into the realm of "imaging computer" than camera, photographers have to deal with what us computer guys have dealt with for 20+ years now... do I buy/keep/use what I have or upgrade to the next version? If you do, you will constantly be chasing "the next version."

I've discovered it is better to be on the leading edge than on the bleeding edge.

Look, the D5000 is a great camera. So is the D3000, D3100 (hopefully), the D90, etc. There will always be another camera model coming out.

But I guarantee I can take a great picture with my old Minolta Maxxum 7000 and a roll of Kodachrome 25! How do you take a great picture? F8 and be there.

And what you'll find is that F8 at 1/125 is F8 at 1/125 no matter what camera you're using.

Who knows, after you trade in the D5000 for a D3100, what happens in 3 months if they come out with the D5100?  _Then_ you'll be kicking yourself!


----------



## PhotoSteve

NateS said:


> D5000 has 12.3mp not 10.2. Not so big a jump from 12.3 to 14.2. D5000 could be purchased in the package with those two lenses as well.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the D3100 looks like a great improvement over the D3000 (not as much on the D5000 though still an improvement on paper).....I'm just saying it will be nice to see how it works in the real world.
> 
> On paper, the Canon 50d blew away the 40d.....in the real world, most users wish they had stuck wtih the 40d though as the increases on paper resulted in poorer performance in reality.


 
Mea Culpa! You're right - I was thinking about the older D3000 - it had 10.2 mp but, yes, the D5000 does have 12.3. Still about 2 mp greater resolution on a dx chip. Thanks for the clarification Nate.

You're also right on the money about waiting to see what it's like. As a photo educator, I've been burned before by making a purchase based on new cam specs and having to spend $ by a certain date, just to be horribly disappointed by the performance of the so-called "improved" camera. I've learned to wait a bit.


----------



## Dao

One lens kit is $699
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B003ZYF3LO]Amazon.com: Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo[/ame]

Two lenses kit is $949
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-Digital-18-55mm-55-200/dp/B003ZYF42C]Amazon.com: Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR & 55-200 f/4-5.6G IF-ED AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lenses: Camera & Photo[/ame]



While  D5000 single lens kit is $654.66
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D5000-18-55mm-3-5-5-6G-Vari-angle/dp/B00267S7TQ]Amazon.com: Nikon D5000 12.3 MP DX Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens and 2.7-inch Vari-angle LCD: Camera & Photo[/ame]

So price wise, they are about the same.

For me, if I can only choose D5000 or D3100, I will take the D3100 because of the video.


----------



## Idahophoto

To me the 3100 seems like a great deal. I just might see about getting one as it will be a very nice camera. Though don't think it will be up to the D90, it should surpass the D5000 easy enough


----------



## KmH

We'll have to wait an see how much they spent on the high-pass filter they put in front of their new image sensor, it's my understanding that's what separates the D5000 from the otherwise same D90 image sensor.

I'd about be willing to bet the high-pass filter in the D3100 doesn't have as high a quality as the high-pass in the D5000, which doesn't have as high a quality as the high-pass in the D90.


----------



## JG_Coleman

From what I've read, the D3100 boasts much better video than the D5000, and 2 more megapixels... nuff said.  If these things are especially important to you, then you might as well wait for the D3100.  I got my D5000 back in January and, since super high-quality video is not a priority for me (720p is fine), I really don't feel any overwhelming urge to move to the D3100.  The mere fact that it was called the D*3*100 leads me to believe its got more in common with the D3000 than D5000... then again, that's just an assumption based on the name.

Not that it's oftentimes considered all that useful of a feature, but I don't remember seeing the feature list for the D3100 mention the articulated display of the D5000.


----------



## Raian-san

Yeah I'm a little torn right now because I don't know about others but when I used something I get attached to it, it's part of my life now. I barely have the D5000 but I've used it and fell in love with all the option. It takes great photos for an entry guy myself. I have seen people posted on youtube with the D5000 shooting in HD and it look pretty amazing. I can't seem to get it to look like that yet, still gotta learn how. 

I wonder why the D3100 would be priced at $699, the same price as the D5000 currently. The only thing drawing me to the D3100 is the full HD and auto focus video option. Still debating although I know I'll get an HD camcorder when I can. I just want to start using the HD video on the DSLR right now as practice and fun until I can the camcorder. Damn, wish I never read upon the D3100.


----------



## KmH

As much as they improved the D3000, just imagine what the D5100 will be like. :lmao:


----------



## JG_Coleman

Raian-san said:


> Yeah I'm a little torn right now because I don't know about others but when I used something I get attached to it, it's part of my life now. I barely have the D5000 but I've used it and fell in love with all the option. It takes great photos for an entry guy myself. I have seen people posted on youtube with the D5000 shooting in HD and it look pretty amazing. I can't seem to get it to look like that yet, still gotta learn how.
> 
> I wonder why the D3100 would be priced at $699, the same price as the D5000 currently. The only thing drawing me to the D3100 is the full HD and auto focus video option. Still debating although I know I'll get an HD camcorder when I can. I just want to start using the HD video on the DSLR right now as practice and fun until I can the camcorder. Damn, wish I never read upon the D3100.


 
Honestly, if you already like the D5000 that much, I'd just keep it. The real selling point with D3100 is the 1080 video. The extra 2MP aren't really anything to write home about... it's only two more megapixels. The question you need to ask yourself is whether or not it's absolutely crucial that you be able to make ultra-high-quality 1080p videos immediately. If 720p will work for the time-being, then just keep the D5000 and make high-res videos when you finally get an HD camcorder that's actually dedicated to the job.


----------



## NateS

One, the price is similar to D5000 because the D5000 will probably drop in the near future...just hasn't yet.  Two, all you who keep talking about the 2mp increase....this is what worries me the most about buying a D3100 before tests are done.  The megapixel increase in the 50d is what hurt it...more megapixels but lower image quality than the 40d and worse iso performance if I remember correctly.

If it's as good in real world as on paper, then we have a winner.  I'd be shocked if it's more than a week or two before we see some serious tests out on the web comparing the D3100 to everything from a D50 to a D3x.


----------



## NateS

JG_Coleman said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm a little torn right now because I don't know about others but when I used something I get attached to it, it's part of my life now. I barely have the D5000 but I've used it and fell in love with all the option. It takes great photos for an entry guy myself. I have seen people posted on youtube with the D5000 shooting in HD and it look pretty amazing. I can't seem to get it to look like that yet, still gotta learn how.
> 
> I wonder why the D3100 would be priced at $699, the same price as the D5000 currently. The only thing drawing me to the D3100 is the full HD and auto focus video option. Still debating although I know I'll get an HD camcorder when I can. I just want to start using the HD video on the DSLR right now as practice and fun until I can the camcorder. Damn, wish I never read upon the D3100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if you already like the D5000 that much, I'd just keep it. The real selling point with D3100 is the 1080 video. The extra 2MP aren't really anything to write home about... it's only two more megapixels. The question you need to ask yourself is whether or not it's absolutely crucial that you be able to make ultra-high-quality 1080p videos immediately. If 720p will work for the time-being, then just keep the D5000 and make high-res videos when you finally get an HD camcorder that's actually dedicated to the job.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more with this post.  I wouldn't see any need to upgrade a D5000 to a D3100 (spend that money on a dedicated HD camcorder if that's what's important).  I can easily see justification in wanting to upgrade a D3000 to the D3100 though.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx

I may be a little old fashioned in this regard, but I feel like a still camera is a still camera and a video camera is a video camera.

Specs don't make a camera.

I have a nice video camera that also takes still pictures.  Nice ones too (better than my first digital point & shoot camera).  But I never for a second thought it was a replacement for my Nikon.


----------



## Raian-san

You guys are right. I think I'm keeping the camera. Before I decided to get the D5000, I was planning to get the HD camcorder first because my main goal is wanting to make film. I also love photography and always wanted a DSLR but never put enough dedication to it until now. That's why I decided to go with a DSLR first because of the option to record HD video. My dad and I have a side job to record events and take photos. Although right now it's mostly his friends and people he know *My dad is old and his friends is as well who's not very knowledgeable with high-tech stuff* but still I want to make it more professional. That's the reason I want to upgrade all the equipment so I could edit photos and videos. 

I'm happy with the D5000 and will be getting an HD camcorder soon. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## shaunly

Raian-san said:


> You guys are right. I think I'm keeping the camera. Before I decided to get the D5000, I was planning to get the HD camcorder first because my main goal is wanting to make film. I also love photography and always wanted a DSLR but never put enough dedication to it until now. That's why I decided to go with a DSLR first because of the option to record HD video. My dad and I have a side job to record events and take photos. Although right now it's mostly his friends and people he know *My dad is old and his friends is as well who's not very knowledgeable with high-tech stuff* but still I want to make it more professional. That's the reason I want to upgrade all the equipment so I could edit photos and videos.
> 
> I'm happy with the D5000 and will be getting an HD camcorder soon. Thanks for the input guys.



But the D3100 is a HD camcorder now with the improvement. Honestly, a regular HD camcorder is not going to give you the IQ like an DSLR will. Plus you also have the benefit of all the lenses and great low light shooting. The only thing that sucks is that the D3100 does not have a external mic input, which is huge if your serious about video. I'm sure they're holding out on that feature for the D90 replacement.


----------



## djacobox372

edouble said:


> No matter if it is CPU enhanced or actual ISO sensitivity of a sensor ISO12800 is still greater than ISO6400 in my book.



The hi-iso settings are useless, you get the SAME results by just increasing the exposure in post.


----------



## djacobox372

PhotoSteve said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> 
> D5000 has 12.3mp not 10.2. Not so big a jump from 12.3 to 14.2. D5000 could be purchased in the package with those two lenses as well.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the D3100 looks like a great improvement over the D3000 (not as much on the D5000 though still an improvement on paper).....I'm just saying it will be nice to see how it works in the real world.
> 
> On paper, the Canon 50d blew away the 40d.....in the real world, most users wish they had stuck wtih the 40d though as the increases on paper resulted in poorer performance in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mea Culpa! You're right - I was thinking about the older D3000 - it had 10.2 mp but, yes, the D5000 does have 12.3. Still about 2 mp greater resolution on a dx chip. Thanks for the clarification Nate.
> 
> You're also right on the money about waiting to see what it's like. As a photo educator, I've been burned before by making a purchase based on new cam specs and having to spend $ by a certain date, just to be horribly disappointed by the performance of the so-called "improved" camera. I've learned to wait a bit.
Click to expand...


The D3100 has only an 8% increase in resolution over the d5000.

3072 vertical lines, vs 2848 vertical lines.


----------



## edouble

djacobox372 said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if it is CPU enhanced or actual ISO sensitivity of a sensor ISO12800 is still greater than ISO6400 in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hi-iso settings are useless, you get the SAME results by just increasing the exposure in post.
Click to expand...


I am not debating about this. Take it up with Nikon it is THEIR specifications.


----------



## Ejazzle

PenguinPhotoWrx said:


> PhotoSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More important to me, though, is the increased resolution. *D5000 has 10.2 megapixels*, while the new *D3100 has 14.2 MP*. That's a huge increase in photo clarity and this is crucial if you plan to use Photoshop to crop images at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true- the D5000 is 12.3 megapixels.
> 
> IMO, the increase in resolution is not that great from 12 to 14 for the average shooter.* If you're trying to be a pro, maybe. But then you should be looking at the pro bodies that are doing 18+ MP.*
> 
> It comes down to what you need your camera for... the OP suggested video is important, so that may be his deciding factor. But then again- what kind of video?
> 
> I just got my D5000 and the video is great for me? Why? My other hobby is golf- camera is great at taking swing videos, from a tripod with a fixed manual focus for a video that lasts 3 seconds- perfect! The average video shooter will want more than the D5000's video features offer, though.
> 
> As far as a still camera, let's not forget that this is not the D5100 it is the D3100- there is a reason they decided to put the new camera into that line of models- because it is more like the D3000 than the D5000.
> 
> You still have to look at the cameras other features, menus, and capabilities. I get the impression (obviously without actually having seen or used a D3100) that it is more entry level than the D5000 is (which is also entry level)- if that makes any sense.
> 
> As these cameras cross more into the realm of "imaging computer" than camera, photographers have to deal with what us computer guys have dealt with for 20+ years now... do I buy/keep/use what I have or upgrade to the next version? If you do, you will constantly be chasing "the next version."
> 
> I've discovered it is better to be on the leading edge than on the bleeding edge.
> 
> Look, the D5000 is a great camera. So is the D3000, D3100 (hopefully), the D90, etc. There will always be another camera model coming out.
> 
> But I guarantee I can take a great picture with my old Minolta Maxxum 7000 and a roll of Kodachrome 25! *How do you take a great picture? F8 and be there.
> 
> And what you'll find is that F8 at 1/125 is F8 at 1/125 no matter what camera you're using.*
> 
> Who knows, after you trade in the D5000 for a D3100, what happens in 3 months if they come out with the D5100?  _Then_ you'll be kicking yourself!
Click to expand...


I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or not.

To the OP, I would return it and get the D3100.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx

Ejazzle said:


> PenguinPhotoWrx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More important to me, though, is the increased resolution. *D5000 has 10.2 megapixels*, while the new *D3100 has 14.2 MP*. That's a huge increase in photo clarity and this is crucial if you plan to use Photoshop to crop images at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true- the D5000 is 12.3 megapixels.
> 
> IMO, the increase in resolution is not that great from 12 to 14 for the average shooter.* If you're trying to be a pro, maybe. But then you should be looking at the pro bodies that are doing 18+ MP.*
> 
> It comes down to what you need your camera for... the OP suggested video is important, so that may be his deciding factor. But then again- what kind of video?
> 
> I just got my D5000 and the video is great for me? Why? My other hobby is golf- camera is great at taking swing videos, from a tripod with a fixed manual focus for a video that lasts 3 seconds- perfect! The average video shooter will want more than the D5000's video features offer, though.
> 
> As far as a still camera, let's not forget that this is not the D5100 it is the D3100- there is a reason they decided to put the new camera into that line of models- because it is more like the D3000 than the D5000.
> 
> You still have to look at the cameras other features, menus, and capabilities. I get the impression (obviously without actually having seen or used a D3100) that it is more entry level than the D5000 is (which is also entry level)- if that makes any sense.
> 
> As these cameras cross more into the realm of "imaging computer" than camera, photographers have to deal with what us computer guys have dealt with for 20+ years now... do I buy/keep/use what I have or upgrade to the next version? If you do, you will constantly be chasing "the next version."
> 
> I've discovered it is better to be on the leading edge than on the bleeding edge.
> 
> Look, the D5000 is a great camera. So is the D3000, D3100 (hopefully), the D90, etc. There will always be another camera model coming out.
> 
> But I guarantee I can take a great picture with my old Minolta Maxxum 7000 and a roll of Kodachrome 25! *How do you take a great picture? F8 and be there.*
> 
> *And what you'll find is that F8 at 1/125 is F8 at 1/125 no matter what camera you're using.*
> 
> Who knows, after you trade in the D5000 for a D3100, what happens in 3 months if they come out with the D5100? _Then_ you'll be kicking yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or not.
> 
> To the OP, I would return it and get the D3100.
Click to expand...

 
Nope- not being sarcastic at all, sorry if it came across that way.

That was an expression I and a few other photography friends had years ago because the type of shots we were taking seemed to always be shot at F8- so to take a great picture, "F8 and be there" became the norm.  Doesn't sound very creative, but it resulted in just the right amount of depth of field and fast enough shutter speed to hand hold the camera.  Or at least it was a good starting point and you could vary one or two stops either way quickly with manual cameras/lenses.  So you just left your camera set that way.


----------



## chennaibabu

Raian-san said:


> Yeah I'm a little torn right now because I don't know about others but when I used something I get attached to it, it's part of my life now. I barely have the D5000 but I've used it and fell in love with all the option. It takes great photos for an entry guy myself. I have seen people posted on youtube with the D5000 shooting in HD and it look pretty amazing. I can't seem to get it to look like that yet, still gotta learn how.
> 
> *I wonder why the D3100 would be priced at $699, the same price as the D5000 currently. The only thing drawing me to the D3100 is the full HD and auto focus video option.* Still debating although I know I'll get an HD camcorder when I can. I just want to start using the HD video on the DSLR right now as practice and fun until I can the camcorder. Damn, *wish I never read upon the D3100*.


 
I am on the same boat as you. Bought D5000 recently and have an option to return it in the next few weeks. After seeing this D3100, I started debating between these. Why would Nikon put 2 more or less similar products in the same price range and in the same time period?? 

Well, I am hope to see expert reviews on D3100 in a week or two (by the websites who normally can get the product bit earlier for reviewing??). Once the reviews are out, I can then make a decision (based on better sensor an video modes).

On the HD video front, being a first time HD video user, I was bit shocked to see the amount of space it takes. A 3 minutes video took 350MB space. considering that it was 720 using the D5000, I am certain that D3100's capability of 1080 would eat more space than this. So I would seriously doubt if I would ever take video in 1080 (otherwise I would end up spending more on the memory cards). The point is D5000's 720 HD capability is more than enough for me.

But D3100's capability if continous video is an undeniable advantage.

(my first post.... just joined this forum few hours back)


----------



## Raian-san

chennaibabu said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm a little torn right now because I don't know about others but when I used something I get attached to it, it's part of my life now. I barely have the D5000 but I've used it and fell in love with all the option. It takes great photos for an entry guy myself. I have seen people posted on youtube with the D5000 shooting in HD and it look pretty amazing. I can't seem to get it to look like that yet, still gotta learn how.
> 
> *I wonder why the D3100 would be priced at $699, the same price as the D5000 currently. The only thing drawing me to the D3100 is the full HD and auto focus video option.* Still debating although I know I'll get an HD camcorder when I can. I just want to start using the HD video on the DSLR right now as practice and fun until I can the camcorder. Damn, *wish I never read upon the D3100*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the same boat as you. Bought D5000 recently and have an option to return it in the next few weeks. After seeing this D3100, I started debating between these. Why would Nikon put 2 more or less similar products in the same price range and in the same time period??
> 
> Well, I am hope to see expert reviews on D3100 in a week or two (by the websites who normally can get the product bit earlier for reviewing??). Once the reviews are out, I can then make a decision (based on better sensor an video modes).
> 
> On the HD video front, being a first time HD video user, I was bit shocked to see the amount of space it takes. A 3 minutes video took 350MB space. considering that it was 720 using the D5000, I am certain that D3100's capability of 1080 would eat more space than this. So I would seriously doubt if I would ever take video in 1080 (otherwise I would end up spending more on the memory cards). The point is D5000's 720 HD capability is more than enough for me.
> 
> But D3100's capability if continous video is an undeniable advantage.
> 
> (my first post.... just joined this forum few hours back)
Click to expand...


It's a tough one at least you get a few weeks. I had to make a decision. I swear right now is not the right time to buy a camera. With the D90 replacement surfacing and the D3100. All I can do is I'm happy with my D5000 and there are many people satisfied with them too. I decided to keep mine. I've been very indecisive with this the past week with other camera choices. But I know once I upgrade, I'll have a lot more knowledge than now and I would pick the perfect camera for me. Good luck with your decision, you still have a few more weeks.


----------



## meccalli

Yeah i;m sticking with my D5000, besides who needs auto focus if you want that film look, get a camcorder. I think the whole video thing has gotten really out of whack with dslrs now.If you want pictures, theres no need to upgrade. The D5000 has image quality and noise handling to match prosumer bodies toe to toe.


----------



## emh

See here for DPReview's feature comparison of D3100 with D3000 and D5000.

Basically, the D3100 has better video and a slightly larger LCD. The D5000 has faster fps, bracketing, more active D-lighting modes and articulated LCD.


----------



## David Dvir

You will have a hard time even finding a D3100 I think.  But regardless of that, you should stick to your D5000 if you're getting a new HD camcorder some time soon and will be using that for video mostly.  The D5000 will do you better in terms of photographs.


----------



## sritchie

I've just stumbled into having to make this decision as well....

( New to the forum .... hello!  )

My shiny new D5000 arrived from Amazon today. After much debate over the last month, visiting stores and looking at reviews to make my decision I finally settled that this was the camera for me. I've now just logged onto Nikon to register the camera and spotted the D3100 for the 1st time!!! Help! 

Given I've not even charged up my D5000 as yet and this is my first DSLR - what should I do? 

There seems to be availability of the D3100 for almost identical cost (although I did get my D5000 with Amazon vouchers and would have to go through the hassle of returning it and paying cash for the D3100 elsewhere to get a good deal). 

I totally understand and agree that the better video performance is a 'nice to have' feature but if I'm serious about video it's best to get a HD camcorder anyway. It's just that annoying feeling that you're missing out on something when I can look and see the 1080 and auto-focus sitting there on the D3100.   The primary function is obviously as a camera however and I'm not getting hung up on the 2mp difference nor the slightly larger screen. 

From what I can understand, the D5000 has a few slightly better functions as a camera and possibly more importantly - has proven itself over a period of time - whereas the D3100 has yet to get out there. I'm trying to convince myself to stick with the D5000 and the only reason I can see not to is the increased video performance on the D3100.


----------



## emh

sritchie,

Check out the dpreview comparison of these cameras I linked above. That highlights the differences pretty well.

If you are not in a hurry, another option is to return the D5000 and wait a month or so for the D90 replacement to be announces (expected mid September) and see what sort of deals you can find on a D90. As a still camera, the D90 is much better than the D5000 and the D3100. However, video-wise, even the D90 would be inferior to the D3100.


----------



## Raian-san

If your budget allow , I would return the D5000 and get the D90. If you get your money back it's even better to find a used D90 online or craigslist. If you have more budget, return the camera and wait for the D90 replacement. You will regret getting the D5000 one day when you get more serious with photography.  Because if you're serious later on, more option for lens, buying used lens now will save you money plus external flash and other good stuff on the D90 that you can't do on the D5000 or D3100. If it's something you do every now and then then D5000 or D3100 are good camera.


----------



## cin

stop noobing about, about megapixels for XD !
 If thats your concern go pick up some canon d550 or a sony or something. 

You will notice that most of the really highend cams don't even go higher than 12, 13 something. 


I can't tell you wich is the better cam except obviously as mentioned above the 3100 is superior in video recording. Also it's newer wich might speak in its favor. 

for photo overall quality the d5000 scores very well , mostly in color performance. see: DxOMark - List view 


lastly thanks for the thread. I am also in the process of chosing, though I will probably end up getting the new d7000 for a little more money


----------



## bala4567

Sorry for bumping into this thread but i am very much confused whether to go for the Nikon D3100 or the D5000. I am a beginner in DSLR and i only take pictures more than video. I read a few reviews on the net that only the video and MP is the change done.

What do you guys suggest? D3100 or D5000?

Recently one of my friend bought a D3100 saying that it has little more features than the D5000. But all i could notice is increase in MP and 1080HD video.


----------



## flatflip

bala4567 said:


> Sorry for bumping into this thread but i am very much confused whether to go for the Nikon D3100 or the D5000. I am a beginner in DSLR and i only take pictures more than video. I read a few reviews on the net that only the video and MP is the change done.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? D3100 or D5000?
> 
> Recently one of my friend bought a D3100 saying that it has little more features than the D5000. But all i could notice is increase in MP and 1080HD video.



 I have a D5000 and I like it's exclusive features; Live view, articulating screen (especially screen closed for protection), active-D lighting (I have not learned about it's use) and bracketing (has been fun to use). 

I would like the larger screen of the D3100 and the auto-focus video. 

I think if I could get one or the other $150 cheaper, I would go that route. For a discount, you're either gonna love your purchase or you will get by with it until you upgrade several hundred dollars from this entry level.


----------



## bala4567

flatflip said:


> bala4567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bumping into this thread but i am very much confused whether to go for the Nikon D3100 or the D5000. I am a beginner in DSLR and i only take pictures more than video. I read a few reviews on the net that only the video and MP is the change done.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? D3100 or D5000?
> 
> Recently one of my friend bought a D3100 saying that it has little more features than the D5000. But all i could notice is increase in MP and 1080HD video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a D5000 and I like it's exclusive features; Live view, articulating screen (especially screen closed for protection), active-D lighting (I have not learned about it's use) and bracketing (has been fun to use).
> 
> I would like the larger screen of the D3100 and the auto-focus video.
> 
> I think if I could get one or the other $150 cheaper, I would go that route. For a discount, you're either gonna love your purchase or you will get by with it until you upgrade several hundred dollars from this entry level.
Click to expand...

There is a deal on D3100 $800 and D5000 $870 with 2 lens kit 18-55mm & 55-200mm VR lens with nikon warranty and its brand new. So am confused which deal would be better. Or should i wait for the D5100?


----------



## flatflip

bala4567 said:


> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bala4567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bumping into this thread but i am very much confused whether to go for the Nikon D3100 or the D5000. I am a beginner in DSLR and i only take pictures more than video. I read a few reviews on the net that only the video and MP is the change done.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? D3100 or D5000?
> 
> Recently one of my friend bought a D3100 saying that it has little more features than the D5000. But all i could notice is increase in MP and 1080HD video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a D5000 and I like it's exclusive features; Live view, articulating screen (especially screen closed for protection), active-D lighting (I have not learned about it's use) and bracketing (has been fun to use).
> 
> I would like the larger screen of the D3100 and the auto-focus video.
> 
> I think if I could get one or the other $150 cheaper, I would go that route. For a discount, you're either gonna love your purchase or you will get by with it until you upgrade several hundred dollars from this entry level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a deal on D3100 $800 and D5000 $870 with 2 lens kit 18-55mm & 55-200mm VR lens with nikon warranty and its brand new. So am confused which deal would be better. Or should i wait for the D5100?
Click to expand...


5100 haha. I forgot that the D5000 was recently discontinued. That's another plus for the D3100. I recently saw a D3100 at dealnews (it's not there right now, unless maybe you check the older deals at bottom of page) for about $540 with 1 or 2 lenses.  It may have been a link to Tiger direct. I'll go look for it. No matter what, another good deal will come. $800 is TOO much.


----------



## flatflip

Yep, I googled "D3100 deal news". The second hit was D3100 w/ 18-55 lens for $540 + free shipping. Deal expired. Just wait and watch. Another good deal will come before Christmas.


----------



## bala4567

flatflip said:


> Yep, I googled "D3100 deal news". The second hit was D3100 w/ 18-55 lens for $540 + free shipping. Deal expired. Just wait and watch. Another good deal will come before Christmas.


They official Nikon website has deals on D3100, D90 and D7000 but not 
D5000.

So the question is should i go for a discontinued model or wait for the upgraded version?

Nikon Circular


----------



## flatflip

bala4567 said:


> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I googled "D3100 deal news". The second hit was D3100 w/ 18-55 lens for $540 + free shipping. Deal expired. Just wait and watch. Another good deal will come before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> They official Nikon website has deals on D3100, D90 and D7000 but not
> D5000.
> 
> So the question is should i go for a discontinued model or wait for the upgraded version?
> 
> Nikon Circular
Click to expand...


Adorama has a refurb 5000 w/ kit lens for $585 (with only 90 day warranty). I personally like the the sound of $650 for a current (not discontinued) 3100. I would still wait the rest of the month, unless you need it now.


----------



## bala4567

flatflip said:


> bala4567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I googled "D3100 deal news". The second hit was D3100 w/ 18-55 lens for $540 + free shipping. Deal expired. Just wait and watch. Another good deal will come before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> They official Nikon website has deals on D3100, D90 and D7000 but not
> D5000.
> 
> So the question is should i go for a discontinued model or wait for the upgraded version?
> 
> Nikon Circular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adorama has a refurb 5000 w/ kit lens for $585 (with only 90 day warranty). I personally like the the sound of $650 for a current (not discontinued) 3100. I would still wait the rest of the month, unless you need it now.
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I dont need it currently, but cant wait till christmas as my friends are getting back to India before Christmas. I am from India and you dont get such good deals here. The nikon D5000 price here is $750 approx with 18-55mm VR lens, whereas in US by paying  $80-100 extra i get with 18-55mm & 55-200mm VR lens. Don't you think buying a refurb one is risky. I personally dont buy refurb one's.


----------



## flatflip

I do think a refurb is risky. I got mine refurb from Adorama. I knew I had 30 days to return it so I took a chance. it had 550 shutter activations on it. About 500 more than I hoped but acceptable. I considered it about 2 or 3 pretty active days shooting. It also had a small scratch on the body. Not noticeable by most but I am very picky. I bumped it the first week and put another equal scratch. I have been happy that I got it for $520.


----------



## chito beach

Compare the Nikon D3100 vs Nikon D5000 - Snapsort

Id keep the D5000 unless the only reason to buy the camera is for video.


----------



## bala4567

The Nikon D5006 or/and D5007 is the updated version of Nikon it seems. Just got the news. And there are other few models which are going to release soon for Christmas. So i'd better wait and buy.


----------



## chito beach

bala4567 said:


> The Nikon D5006 or/and D5007 is the updated version of Nikon it seems. Just got the news. And there are other few models which are going to release soon for Christmas. So i'd better wait and buy.




Who gave  you the news? I can not find anything on it, There is no way they are releasing a new product this late before Christmas..........maybe in 6 months or so.


----------



## bala4567

chito beach said:


> bala4567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nikon D5006 or/and D5007 is the updated version of Nikon it seems. Just got the news. And there are other few models which are going to release soon for Christmas. So i'd better wait and buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave  you the news? I can not find anything on it, There is no way they are releasing a new product this late before Christmas..........maybe in 6 months or so.
Click to expand...

Hi, i got the news from a retailer here.


----------



## chito beach

bala4567 said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bala4567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nikon D5006 or/and D5007 is the updated version of Nikon it seems. Just got the news. And there are other few models which are going to release soon for Christmas. So i'd better wait and buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave  you the news? I can not find anything on it, There is no way they are releasing a new product this late before Christmas..........maybe in 6 months or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, i got the news from a retailer here.
Click to expand...


He is feeding you a line. I called Nikon corporate  631-547-4200  and  there is no other 5000 series in the works at this time.


----------



## bala4567

chito beach said:


> bala4567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave  you the news? I can not find anything on it, There is no way they are releasing a new product this late before Christmas..........maybe in 6 months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i got the news from a retailer here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is feeding you a line. I called Nikon corporate  631-547-4200  and  there is no other 5000 series in the works at this time.
Click to expand...

I dont think the company would reveal it unless its launched. There is no use of contacting them. AFAIK the retailers or distributors know it well.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

bala4567 said:


> The Nikon D5*100* is the updated version of Nikon it seems.



Fixed.

:mrgreen:


----------



## o hey tyler

dankan32 said:


> both are good



Thanks for bumping a 2 year old thread to drop that anecdote in. It might sway the OP's decision if they haven't bought a camera yet.


----------

